# Foggy auto headlights



## Monello

What's the best way to restore them back to new?  Any DIY remedies that work?  Maybe a commercial product that works as advertised.


----------



## RPMDAD

You can try this, this guy seems to know what he is talking about.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEJbKLZ7RmM


----------



## MADPEBS1

they have some headlight restorers at wally world, used the 3M produce i think on one car and cleaned them up nice, You have to then use UV protectant even more so....


----------



## MADPEBS1

of ya, why'd ya wait till you are on the ROAD ;-)))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> What's the best way to restore them back to new?  Any DIY remedies that work?  Maybe a commercial product that works as advertised.



I swear by the 3M lens restoration kit....I get them at NAPA. Little more expensive than some other options and requires a hand drill, but the results are very good.


----------



## glhs837

Sons done three sets using two of the $9.99 Turtle Wax kits. Two BMWs from 1998 and 1999, and my 2006 Charger which looked just as bad. Did a great job. The BMWs came out looking as good as new in less than 20 minutes. My Charger never did get as good as the BMWs. I attribute that to the BMW have a better grade of plastic going in. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/16927980?...40031192&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78653497712&veh=sem


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> I attribute that to the BMW have a better grade of plastic going in.








my Saturn has Glass


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Be sure to tape off the lights so you don't buff the paint with an abrasive.
Get a clay bar and remove road crime that has caked on (like you would before waxing).
Soak some fine sandpaper (1500 - 2500 grit) in soapy water then lightly sand the headlights to remove oxidation. Start with the 1500.
Remove all the oxidation (take your time and sand in opposite directions). You'll see the water that runs off the headlight no longer be yellow.
Get a 3" buffing pad (I use a 3M pad) and a drill, the hand scrubbing pads suck. 
Get a fast cutting polish/compound and buff in sections of the headlight. (Personally, I use 3M Perfect-It products)

For most people, once you do this polish, it's 100 times better and considered "done". There's still a bit of a haze on the light though, so you could get a finer cutting compound and go across the light again to remove the haze and it'll look brand new.

When done, put a good coat of sealer on it. They make specific headlight lens sealers (like Opti-Lens). If you don't want to buy that, a good coat of wax works too.


Detail Depot in Owings sells this stuff, as well as does detailing.


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> my Saturn has Glass



What year is that?


----------



## rack'm

I used Maguire's headlight restorer.......it worked ok for a month or so before I needed to do it again........I ended up just replacing the headlight modules all together


----------



## glhs837

rack'm said:


> I used Maguire's headlight restorer.......it worked ok for a month or so before I needed to do it again........I ended up just replacing the headlight modules all together



The wipe on ones dont last, it has to be a mechanical polishing


----------



## PeoplesElbow

rack'm said:


> I used Maguire's headlight restorer.......it worked ok for a month or so before I needed to do it again........I ended up just replacing the headlight modules all together



The Meguires works excellent for Toyota headlights, a bottle will last a very long time.  

I also read that the white pasty toothpaste will work good too.  

Since I traded my Toyota for a Ford I have never had to do the headlights,  guess it all depends on the type of plastic they are made of.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> The wipe on ones dont last, it has to be a mechanical polishing



That. That's what the 3M kit is.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

glhs837 said:


> The wipe on ones dont last, it has to be a mechanical polishing



The Meguires is a mechanical polisher,  it is gritty and takes the rough surface down.  It would help if you did buff the plastic though with something like an air grinder with a polishing bit though.

Even rubbing by hand,  the more the better.


----------



## glhs837

Yep, by mechanical I mean the rubbing action with a sandpaper followed by a plastic polishing compound, as opposed to a wipe down. In my case, it was the boy using three different grits of sandpaper with a lubricating fluid that comes with the Turtle Wax kit, followed by a buffing with a polishing compound.


----------



## Monello

MADPEBS1 said:


> of ya, why'd ya wait till you are on the ROAD ;-)))))))))))))))))))))



We left with crystal clear headlights.  Toyota did them before we headed out.  

In conversation I was wondering what product they used.  Since Vrai didn't know, she told me to ask on the forums since those people are a fountain of information and would know how to do it and what product to use.  And the forumites didn't disappoint.


----------



## glhs837

I would suspect what Toyota did was a quick chemical wipe, and as you can see those dont last long. 15 minutes with a good kit that actually has abrasives will get you a much longer lasting result.


----------



## itsbob

Monello said:


> What's the best way to restore them back to new?  Any DIY remedies that work?  Maybe a commercial product that works as advertised.



I found it to be cheap enough to replace the assembly  (depending on the car) than to fuss with restoring them


----------



## glhs837

itsbob said:


> I found it to be cheap enough to replace the assembly  (depending on the car) than to fuss with restoring them



Dunno, seems to me that $10 and 20 minutes are a lot less expensive than replacing lenses.


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> I found it to be cheap enough to replace the assembly  (depending on the car) than to fuss with restoring them



Debatable...  I looked up my 2014 GMC 1500.  Non-OEM $180-300.  OEM $600.


----------



## getbent

GWguy said:


> Debatable...  I looked up my 2014 GMC 1500.  Non-OEM $180-300.  OEM $600.




One headlight bulb for my car is $100.  I'm not even going to look up replacing the lens.


----------



## glhs837

getbent said:


> One headlight bulb for my car is $100.  I'm not even going to look up replacing the lens.




whaaa? Laser headlights?


----------



## getbent

glhs837 said:


> whaaa? Laser headlights?



You would think they'd automatically switch from high beam to low beam for that amount, lol.


----------



## glhs837

getbent said:


> You would think they'd automatically switch from high beam to low beam for that amount, lol.



No kidding, the wifes Jeep does that, man, you get spoiled quick. Systems better at it than I am. Also has auto on, so really the headlight controls never get used. Then I jump into one of the older cars and have to remember, "Oh crap, I have to do all that stuff myself. Freakin Flintstone cars...."

Really though, what the hell kinds of bulbs are those? Xenon HIDs are less than $50 on Amazon? Is that the dealer price?


----------



## getbent

glhs837 said:


> No kidding, the wifes Jeep does that, man, you get spoiled quick. Systems better at it than I am. Also has auto on, so really the headlight controls never get used. Then I jump into one of the older cars and have to remember, "Oh crap, I have to do all that stuff myself. Freakin Flintstone cars...."
> 
> Really though, what the hell kinds of bulbs are those? Xenon HIDs are less than $50 on Amazon? Is that the dealer price?



The only thing I have is an auto option where the lights are on during the day and at night and they shut off automatically after I shut the car off.  I'm not sure of the type but I got one at Auto Zone.  I'll have to check Amazon for them next time.  It was nighttime when I noticed it was out so I wanted one before I got pulled over.  I don't even have a fancy expensive car, it's a 2011 Altima. The fanciest thing about it is it's the V6.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

getbent said:


> The only thing I have is an auto option where the lights are on during the day and at night and they shut off automatically after I shut the car off.  I'm not sure of the type but I got one at Auto Zone.  I'll have to check Amazon for them next time.  It was nighttime when I noticed it was out so I wanted one before I got pulled over.  I don't even have a fancy expensive car, it's a 2011 Altima. The fanciest thing about it is it's the V6.



You probably have the HID option. (D2S bulbs)

Rockauto has bulbs for your car. $29.79ea.

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...,electrical-bulb+&+socket,headlamp+bulb,11701

My old car had the same bulbs and wait until the ballast goes out (not trying to jinx you )

If it does, don't go OEM as it's super expensive. I used DDM Tuning and rewired the headlight for a new ballast.
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/HID/HID-Kits/DDM-HID-Kits


----------



## glhs837

getbent said:


> The only thing I have is an auto option where the lights are on during the day and at night and they shut off automatically after I shut the car off.  I'm not sure of the type but I got one at Auto Zone.  I'll have to check Amazon for them next time.  It was nighttime when I noticed it was out so I wanted one before I got pulled over.  I don't even have a fancy expensive car, it's a 2011 Altima. The fanciest thing about it is it's the V6.



Yeah, the stock Hella DS2 is a pricey bulb

http://www.amazon.com/SYLVANIA-High-Intensity-Discharge-Bulb/dp/B00265FXFY

Amazon shows a list of $99, but you could buy one there now for $40. I might be tempted to grab one at that price and toss it in the glovebox against future need. Or buy two of the lesser brand DS2s like Wagner.


----------



## getbent

glhs837 said:


> Yeah, the stock Hella DS2 is a pricey bulb
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SYLVANIA-High-Intensity-Discharge-Bulb/dp/B00265FXFY
> 
> Amazon shows a list of $99, but you could buy one there now for $40. I might be tempted to grab one at that price and toss it in the glovebox against future need. Or buy two of the lesser brand DS2s like Wagner.


----------



## getbent

Chris0nllyn said:


> You probably have the HID option. (D2S bulbs)
> 
> Rockauto has bulbs for your car. $29.79ea.
> 
> http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...,electrical-bulb+&+socket,headlamp+bulb,11701
> 
> My old car had the same bulbs and wait until the ballast goes out (not trying to jinx you )
> 
> If it does, don't go OEM as it's super expensive. I used DDM Tuning and rewired the headlight for a new ballast.
> http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Categories/HID/HID-Kits/DDM-HID-Kits



Yes, looked like this:  http://www.autozone.com/electrical-...-dohc/931240_301311_18273_8549/?checkfit=true

Pain in the ass to get to.  We were told technically you have to take it to the dealer because they have to pull everything off from the front.  Thank God for YouTube.  We went from the wheel well.


----------



## MADPEBS1

View attachment 113143
View attachment 113144


did mine today with the 3M product, works like a champ


----------



## rack'm

glhs837 said:


> The wipe on ones dont last, it has to be a mechanical polishing



The set I bought had the sand paper and the polisher that attached to a drill..........it still didn't last long


----------



## getbent

MADPEBS1 said:


> View attachment 113143
> View attachment 113144
> 
> 
> did mine today with the 3M product, works like a champ


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> What year is that?



1995


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> Then I jump into one of the older cars and have to remember, "Oh crap, I have to do all that stuff myself. Freakin Flintstone cars...."





85 Grand Wagoner .... manual choke  whats that :shrug:


----------



## glhs837

So, coincidentally, the 98 328 that I"m picking up Saturday has fogged headlights. I'll turn the boy loose and do some before and after. So, plastic vs glass. As a maker, plastic costs less. As an owner, the glass is more susceptible to chipping and or breaking. There are variations due to front end design that change that up. The fact tht plastic oxidizes long after any possible warranty runs out, well, you can't blame they for not caring about that. Oh, and plastic opens up design options you simply couldnt do with glass.


----------



## GWguy

My 2000 GMC had glass.  While valid arguments, mine never chipped or had issues in the 13 years I had it.  Plastic can fade, scratch in a few years.  I'd prefer glass.

My '14 GMC has plastic.  I'm curious to see how long before they start to have issues.  I garage mine, so it may be a very long time.


----------



## glhs837

The Chargers didnt fog over til maybe 7-8 years in. AS always, technology marches on. Materials get better.


----------



## shewholovescats

We actually use toothpaste--Colgate, works great!  And I am not kidding.  Saw it on facebook and told my husband; he had to try it...coat it on thick and scrub in..takes a little elbow grease to remove once you coat it on, but it truly worked to restore my headlights to like new!


----------



## glhs837

Yes, it is a mild abrasive. Good for mild cases of fog. Harder ones might not be so easy. One on the left is as it came. One on the right is it's mate after about 10 minutes with the Turtle Wax kit. Could still use another pass, but quite an improvement.


----------



## GURPS

glhs837 said:


> One on the right is it's mate after about 10 minutes with the Turtle Wax kit. Could still use another pass, but quite an improvement.





I need something like that on my Van


----------



## glhs837

Kit that does about three headlights is about $10. If you want to use power tools, then this kit is supposed to be the bomb. 

http://www.autogeek.net/3m-headlight-kit.html


----------

